# Con que programa abro estos archivos?



## SymbioDecoder (Sep 28, 2006)

Disculpen mi ignorancia pero soy nuevo en esto quisiera saber que son los archivos .brd y bajo que programa abren, puesto que estoy interesando en realizar un proyecto de su pagina, entre la información que he conseguido se encuentran dichos archivos. 

Muchas Gracias 
Atentamente 
Wilfredo E.


----------



## Julian David (Oct 2, 2006)

Los archivos .brd corresponde a archivos de diseño de boards (esquematicos en PCB), estos archivos corresponden a  programas como EAGLE o Pspice. Lo que hacen estos programas es que el usuario le introduce un esquematico y el te rutea y te crea una board donde ubicas los componetes donde quieras y el te crea las conexiónes entre componentes.

Son progrmas que sirven para crear circuitos impresos, y generan archivos como los .brd
El EAGLE es freeware asi que lo puedes conseguir facilmente en internet.

"Si tienes alguna otra duda no dudes en preguntar por simple que sea. Esas preguntas que a veces parecen bobas son las mas importantes."


----------

